

Ubuntu masters of the universe - zemanel
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU

======
FraaJad
good luck recruiting Indians to be MOTU :p motu = fat person in Hindi.

For the humourless, MOTU is the acronym used on that page.

------
zemanel
he-man reference :)

~~~
cskau
Flash (Gordon) reference .. ?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNf9rEPoc8Q>

~~~
igravious
Bonfire of the Vanities reference?

" The story centers on Sherman McCoy, a white, millionaire, New York City bond
trader with a wife and young daughter. His life as a self-regarded _"Master of
The Universe"_ on Wall Street is destroyed when he and his mistress, Maria
Ruskin, accidentally enter the Bronx at night while they are driving to
Manhattan from Kennedy Airport. "

